# new count thread



## neb_bo

i shot 3 last night with my new compound setup. first ones with that bow. i dont think i really like the fact that i shoot through every fish. its a frickin pain getting slides back out, but its nice to be able to take advantage of 70 yds of 400lb fastflight.

lets keep the pissing matches in the hot topics forum from now on.


----------



## blhunter3

Thanks for starting a new fish count.

Hey trapper, your welcome to be posting your kills on here. :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

okay how bout 2 commons then :wink:


----------



## BeanBurritoBrian

One beachball, and a beer can, slow weekend


----------



## BeanBurritoBrian

Sadly not a joke  ps. I'm new


----------



## Fletch13

bl and i got one common and one buffalo head yesterday


----------



## carp_killer

fletch no such thing as a buffalo head there called buffalo or buffs a buffle head is a duck not a fish.

what did everyone quit shooting????


----------



## roughfishfever22

Yeah I have all but called it a year. All the stuff that I was suppose to do a long time ago, I have to do now. Also the weeds are starting to become a major pain.

I lost track of the number of carp i shot this year. Towards the end the shooting was just to fast and when you look a full barrel of carp and try to remember which ones you got it is pretty tough. All in all a pretty average year as far as size goes not many big ones, but we found some new spots and most days could get plenty of shooting :beer:


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

The weeds do start to be a pain. Hopefully next year will start out a little better then this year and we can night fish where ever we want! Trapper 2 where you out on Friday night?


----------



## carp_killer

no but i shot all day friday for gar and dogs then im shooting all weekend day and night with rednek and weasle and im gunna kill me a BUFF


----------



## weasle414

trapper_2 said:


> and im gunna kill me a BUFF


Not if I stick it first


----------



## carp_killer

dont do that to me again :******: i think i actually coula hit that one but then my arrow woulda bounced off or it would have pulled off like the other what 5 that trip


----------



## weasle414

I didn't mean to. You me and Tim all thought it was a carp until it flipped around in the water and was silvery colored. You get the first buff and I'll be there with a backup shot so we can actually get it in the boat. How's that sound?


----------



## carp_killer

sounds good to me


----------



## rednek

and while you two are messin with that i will be shootin that 50in gar off to the side of the boat


----------



## carp_killer

ive killed enough gar to be happy for the year but not enough buffs i got a few with mjoe the night opener but not very many maybe 3-4. besides lets see 30lb buff thats gunna fight to beat crazy or a gar that barely kicks


----------



## rednek

i only do head shots :thumb: :lol:


----------

